# Simrad Won't Power Off



## finbully (Jan 26, 2013)

Try going to System Controls. See if you have a Power Off touch button there. If not, your unit is in "slave" configuration. Go into System Settings option and change it to "master". Then check to see if that solves your issue.


----------



## Seawoods (Feb 4, 2019)

If you think you might have a warranty claim, I suggest you contact Simrad. If you keep trying to figure it out until after the warranty period, my experience is you will get no help from Simrad, except an offer to sell you a new unit.


----------

